# Red Ackies (Varanus Acanthurus)



## Matty_2004 (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey peoples,

I'm very intested in setting up a nice collony of red ackies.

Now the question is, can anyone recommend me some very good quality red ackies that are bred in Victoria. Preferably i would like a breeder that is good to deal with as well as an awesome quality animal. 

Feel free to recommend anyone you know, whether it be a friend, family member or even yourself. I just want a nice quality pair, friendly service and an affordable price tag backed up by an experienced well know breeder.

Cheers.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 29, 2004)

Pitty your not in Sydney Matty, I am selling two breeding pairs of accies, two red m/f and two chocolate sort of colour m/f.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 29, 2004)

"Quality pair" and "affordable price tag" don't go in the same sentence.

If your after the best expect to pay for it.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 29, 2004)

True NoOne, your better of paying extra and getting better reptiles as their offspring will be better and therefore better for you.


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jun 29, 2004)

Afordable price tag i mean 500-750 pair.


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jun 29, 2004)

Come on people. . .i need a list of breeders !

I may consider offers if people are willing to import and the deal is worth the trouble of freighting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

500-750 for a pair of red ackies..good luck getting anything decent, expect to pay that for one animal


----------



## spottedpython (Jun 29, 2004)

i got told buying them in pairs is cheaper but to me it seems to the same as buying one and then another


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jun 30, 2004)

The price isn't the main concern - it can be altered.

I just need some recommendations!


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 30, 2004)

I know roy pails is showing some on his site for sale...


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, i've noticed Roy's.

Has anyone delt with Roy Pails before? If so what is your opinion, so far i've heard nothing but good about him.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 30, 2004)

I bought my maccies of Roy. I picked them up from his place in ballarat. Nice guy, had a good ol' chat.
Animals were all clean and healthy, hab no troubles with mine what so ever other then getting them to take pinkies again, but that wasn't hard.
All my maccies had had three feeds and had shed.


----------



## lutzd (Jun 30, 2004)

I've heard nothing but good reports about Roy.


----------

